# E60 AC Schnitzer / Large Pic (1600x1067)



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, new wheels.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

why is there only one door with 2 handles?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I think it looks really cool


----------



## akbmw81 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by *atyclb*
> why is there only one door with 2 handles?


 :bustingup Very observant my friend....very observant...I was a little confused by what you wrote until I scrolled back up to the pict. I guess I was too busy looking at the wheels...Very nice BTW...


----------



## ELOVE525 (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe that there are two doors there. You just have to look very closely and if you follow the middle, you can tell.


----------



## sdwolff (May 22, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, new wheels.


Type IV???


----------

